# sweetened lip Balm ?



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

We have been doing well making several flavors of lip balm , but we are wondering if anyone has ever sweetened their recipes? and what did they use to make it sweet? and what ratio or amounts ? shelf life? we are thinking of doing a blackberry and that just sounds like it might be better with a little sweetner, any suggestions would be great,
Paul


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

You are using food in place of the bottled flavors used in candy and lip balm making? I have a lip balm kit enroute and haven't given much thought to recipes yet. I have Louanne flavoring on order, but your idea is interesting. It will be fun to experiment. I'm going to do tubes, and 5 gram tub. Where are you getting your recipes?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

If you want to sweeten it without making it sticky I would consider using glycerine as a component. Also a good moisturizer.


----------



## Christina (Oct 16, 2012)

TheSage.com has a product called Sugar Baby Flavor Oil. That's what we use in some of our lip balms.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you Christina.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I put a little honey in mine. About 3 tablespoons per 50 tubes.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

duplicate post


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

You have to be careful adding honey. Unless you mix it in well. Or it will separate out.


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone have any good recipes for making lip balm from wax?


----------

